# Some Good Sermons?



## Mushroom (Jul 20, 2008)

For those of you who might have the time, if you could give a listen and tell me what you think of this fellow's work. I've enjoyed a few, but would like other's input. You'll find a list here.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 20, 2008)

I have one of his entitled 'God creates evil' in my 'to listen' folder.

Have to make time for it!


----------

